# please help w/ gold foil lettering on shirt



## MLdigital (Nov 23, 2010)

I am completely new to tshirt production and need guidance.

The only equipment I have is...

-16 x 20 Geo Knight heat press.
- Gold Foil
- X acto blade and old skool hand made stencil skills!

What i need help with is some guidance on how to get adhesive onto a tshirt to hold the gold foil I can press on with my heat press.

i'm looking to see what adhesive to use and how to get it on to the shirt in the form of my stencils that are cut by hand on thick paper stock.

is this possible? Is there a spray adhesive i could use over my stencil?

sorry if i am way off here...please remember i am new to this!

thank you all!!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Mike. You must have a plastisol black transfer on the garment to apply the foil. When the foil is pressed on the transfer the foil will adhere to the design.


----------



## MLdigital (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks so much for getting back to me, I see you're right across the lake from me! (nyc)

Can you educate me on this plastisol black transfer?

Is this a "paper" that I can cut out lettering by hand and lay it onto a shirt?

does it get heat pressed onto the shirt?

--please bare with me, I think very much in old ways of air brushing masks etc.

ty!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

A black plastisol transfer is a heat transfer that is usually a custom designed piece of art, lettering, etc. There may be other folks on the forum that can help you with producing it yourself.


----------



## MLdigital (Nov 23, 2010)

Ok after reading up on it more, I have a little better understanding. 

-I see that your company offers this service of custom transfers. Now, would you be able to supply me with custom cut adhesive transfers that I could lay out on my shirts and foil press them myself? I like to do this myself bc my clients like to position artwork in off centered places and are pretty anal about positioning. 

I was inquiring about doing it myself by hand for like 1 shirt. But if i'm going to have let's say 10 guys say hey we want these black shirts with bold gold shiny letters that say "joe schmoe" etc....I can never sit there and have time to cut 10 stencils!!!

The big bold shiny foil lettering and art on black shirts is very popular in the city, and would love to find a vendor that can help me with this process of ordering these adhesive transfers.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes, we can provide the transfers. They are not 'adhesive'. The foil adheres to the ink.


----------



## MLdigital (Nov 23, 2010)

Great!!

I would love to work with you on ordering these transfers for my near future projects.

1. I have a project coming up that requires plain bold typeface letters that spell out 3 work stacked vertically. I would like to be able to set this type in an area about 12" wide and let's say 18" tall on the front of a tee shirt.... at this size what would the cost be for about 10 of these?

2. Do you sell gold foil?

3. The heat press I have access to is a friends, he is an inconvenience to get to, and I may be looking to purchase my own press. You sell one of the 2 presses I am considering, the MAXX 16 x 20 Clamshell. Good press? It's either that or the geo knight 16 x 20 clam that i've only used once or twice. I would like to purchase a press soon, so if i go with the MAXX I would like to order from you.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Please provide your email address in a private message, or email us directly. Thanks.


----------

